# Autotrail electrical problems



## NavVic (Apr 15, 2009)

Help-I am not electrically mind and have a couple of questions I need advice on.1.When engine is running it charges the leisure battery,but when I am on EHU is does not charge the leisure battery but it does supply 240v to the fridge etc . 2. When I hook up to the mains I put the rocker switch on the control panel to nuetral but the interior lights do not work. When I put the switch to aux, the lights come on but dim after about 10 mins even though I am hooked up to the mains.The Aux/leisure batt is in good condition. 
Additionally can anybody please help me in locating a handbook for this vehicle, a 1993 Autotrail Cree. Regards Vic


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

It sounds as though your built in charger is either not switched on or not working at all. You will probably find it somewhere near where the ehu supply comes into the van - check to see if it is switched on.

The interior lights work off the 12v system and therefore the rocker switch needs to be in the aux position regardless of whether you are on hookup or not. If the lights go dim so quickly then I would say that either your leisure battery is not fully charged or is not as good as you thought it was.

When the engine is running the vehicle alternator should charge both batteries and supply 12v to the fridge, but don't expect a couple of hours run to fully recharge a leisure battery that has been used for a weekend.

JohnW


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Your vehicle is certainly before Sargent Electrical became suppliers to Autotrail. My guess is that the control system could be from Plug In Systems who no longer trade. However I believe that the remnants of Plug In Systems are incorporated into Amperor. So its worth asking them. But don,t hold your breath!

Amperor Europe Ltd
Thornhouse Business Centre
30 Ballot Road
Irvine
Ayrshire KA12 0HW

01294 272 400

Alternatively Knight Motorcaravans at Kiderminster advertise a Cree for sale, perhaps they could point you in the right direction?
01562 822111 
Good luck

C.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Ken at Magnum Motorhomes in Grimsby had some old style Autotrail control panels with the charger built in, the charger could be detached and used separately he may still have some.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Vic as Clive has said this is before we started supplying the electrical system to Autotrail but if you either send me your contact details via a private Message or call the our technical support people i am sure they may be able to help with some diagnostics. They can be contacted on 01482 678981

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hi NavVic,
My 1st van was a Cree, & I had similar problems. I found that because the leisure battery is under that seat thing right at the back of the van, there was too much voltage drop with the flimsy wiring supplied!. I renewed all the wiring from the charger with 2.5mm square wire, & installed a new 110v battery. Never had an issue after that & could do a good 3 days off hookup.
Get someone to check the integrity of the split charge relay & the onboard charger. 
I found when we started out that to ask other Autotrail owners advice, or use forums like this was far better than any handbook mate, 'cos when I did get one at a pretty penny, it told me very little, too generalised.
Cheers CREAKY


----------

